# Turn off Alarm using just X-Trail Key



## Squidgemonster (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello forum - we recently bought an XTrail and only got one key with it... quickly realising that it costs a small fortune to get a new key done at the dealership we've found a local place that will do JUST the key with the immobiliser for a pretty good price, but not the central locking.

The issue is, if you lock the car with the central locking fob and try and unlock it with just the key the alarm goes off when you open the car door. There must be a way of unlocking the car with just the key and disabling the alram surely... it seems a bit of an oversight not to be able to do this.

Any experience/suggestions/thoughts would be great.

Cheers


----------



## jtb2020 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Pal,
X-trail don't have that options..Once you set the alarm, by means of key,or keyfob, or just simply press the central locking on the driver side. the alarm will set up in few minutes, once the light is start blinking on the dash. If you decide to open by inserting the key, the alarm will go off.


----------

